# How do you.....



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

........get rid of plaster marks?

I was wearing a new pair of shoes a few days ago and consequently got a blister. I put a plaster over to prevent further rubbing but have now been left with unsightly black marks where the plaster has been. I think I remember there is a way to get rid of them..but for the life in me I just can't remember that important bit   

Any tips on how to gt rid of them without having to resort to painful scrubbing    

Thanks in advance

Pingu


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Bit of nail polish remover on some cotton wool! 

Axxxxx


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks Amanda...that was just the speedy response I needed.   Thank you


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Just looked back at the timescales of our posts and that's what you call efficiency isn't it!!  

Axxxxxxxxxxx


----------

